# Jenies CEM Clen and Keto log on fatloss (first timer)



## Jenie (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, not 100% sure if this is right place for this thread but I see clen talk here so I think it is.

This if first time using clen or keto, if done some research and this is sort of what I will be fallowing:

wk 1 20-40mcg ed
wk2-3 40-60mcg ed
wk3-5 60mcg ed
wk3/4/5- Keto 0.5mg ed 

Might go to 80mcg on clen, still abit unsure of best way to use the keto. I was gonna do 0.5mg prebed since I have seen mention of feeling tired after taking it.

stat:
5'4"
130 lb
bf% *not sure but I have no rolls lol, 15%?
age: 25
no kids *if that matters*

Goals: 
want to see my abs!   
Would like to trim down a bit, I have lost 15lb this year and would like to lose just a bit more and add some definition. I will also be doing more heavy weights and a bit less aerobics for my workouts to try build a bit of mass.


Diet:
mostly protein drink, beans chicken and fish for protein, ohh and nuts.  
LOTS of fresh veggies
avoiding sugar drinks like pop
and carbs I will try not to eat too much at once or too late and keep them generally lower then my normal diet, but will do 1 cheat day a week and probably have Chinese or a pizza :-d  
Cals: probably about 2000 ed. I LOVE my food and 2000 cals is not many full meals I probably usually eat 2500ish maybe add 1000cal on pig out days like family bbq.



Day one:
20mcg taken...

No effect yet, but thats expected :-D

Time to get this thing rolling!



PS: feel free to give me tips on what I am doing I am new to all this and although I have done many hours of research, I am sure there are things I do not know yet, or helpful tips or w/e.


THANKS!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 9, 2013)

Ill be following along. I respect all the questions u asked prior to starting this. Best of luck.


----------



## anabolicinsider (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll be watching this one very excited to see how how you react to this I'm also keep in mind to just listen to your body cause I know that at least with myself that that I get chest pains even on low dose clenbuterol

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jenie (Apr 15, 2013)

ok day 5 now, last 2 days i did about 30mcg over the 20, I think I will go with 40mcg next week and stick with that for now. 

Not much to say right now.
I seem to have more endurance in my cardio and I feel a bit hotter then normal.  as for feeling all nutty ( I was worried it would make me feel high) I feel pretty much normal normal, slightly more "awake" like I had a light coffee, and when I have my pre-wo coffee I don't feel like its too much but i do feel like I feel the  cup of java a little bit more then when I am off clen. Could be in my head but I want to report all my ideas/thoughts.
I ordered some taurine since it seems to help with cramping from clen. 
I do nnot have any cramping yet, but want to have it here case I do. I am also eating a banana a day because I saw this is supposed to help with possible cramping also, is this too much carbs though? 
I also saw someone post to avoid banana and fruit when cutting! I always eat it, thought it was GOOD for you. I am avoiding juice though ( I LOOOOVE my juice)


will report back soon.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 18, 2013)

Well about 1.5 weeks and I think I will stay at 60mcg ed. I got my first cramp today in my leg then when I jolted i got one in my side!!  I feel ok, I lost 1lb so far which is not much but I think 20 and 40mcg was not enough, specially since i just recently lost like 15lb this year. 

Got my keto in from CEM!  THANKS CEM!!   I will add that i think in 2nd or 3rd week.

will update soon.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Good to see you dialed in your dosage. Now lets see some results right!


----------



## Jenie (Apr 23, 2013)

Well its been 2 weeks now and about a week on 60mcg ed.
It is definitely working!
I have also been taking taurine 2g ed with 1-2 bananas a day.
Cal's are slightly lower then before clen use ( I was already trimming up for months so did not want to change too much in the diet dpt, just tweeked a bit and wanted to see if clen would boost fat loss since I stalled a bit after about 20lb.)
lost 2lb this week and my workouts seem not to be hurt by my trimming up, cardio seems better.
 I think its due to the clen, is that normal for clen? I assume because some types of clen (or how ever that works) seems to be used for _Asthma_ that it must help air flow for everyone?
2lb might not sound like much to some but for me it is since I have stalled to be lucky to lose 1lb in 2 or 3 weeks, last month and I do not want to starve myself. I just want to eat healthy and let health come to me.
I am going to go for one more week with just clen, then add the keto with the clen for another 2 weeks I think.  If I can lose 5-10lb total I am happy with this stuff.

so 0.5mg keto pre-bed every day is my plan. do I take it for the whole 2 weeks, or is one week enough to fix clen results?  have the last week with just clen?

Thanks FORUM! for all the help!  :-D


----------



## blergs. (Apr 24, 2013)

Good log, thanks!  as for keto:  finish off the last 2 weeks on the keto then just stop both.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 30, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Good log, thanks!  as for keto:  finish off the last 2 weeks on the keto then just stop both.



Thanks


----------



## Jenie (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I started the 0.5mg pre-bed a few days ago ( also lost another 2-3lb in the last week) and i have to say I feel the clen more today. I think because of the keto.

Cardio is good, muscle cramps are rare, but I am still eating ym 1-2 bananas and atleast 1g taurine in my protein drink in the AM.

So far this has been good, not feeling like crap or anything. a little wired, but not  "high" like I was worried about.

will updats in a  couple days!


----------



## Jenie (Apr 30, 2013)

ohh And the Keto make me feel a bit groggy about 1hr after taking it, its pre-bed so I don't mind, but thought I would mention it in case some one plans to take this before going to gym or something.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 30, 2013)

anabolicinsider said:


> I'll be watching this one very excited to see how how you react to this I'm also keep in mind to just listen to your body cause I know that at least with myself that that I get chest pains even on low dose clenbuterol
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2



NO pains other than a cramp here and there, thank god!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 30, 2013)

Seems like its going well for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

If I go above 100 mcg, I will without fail, get calf cramps ever time I have sex.  I will try my best to ignore the cramp. Which will almost invariably make it worse. At some point I will need to remove myself or her and exclaim "that hurts". Which is great for setting and maintaining the mood. It's pretty much awesome.

how drowsy does the keto make you? Like warm milk or a cold med or a benzo or like morphine.(my tired scale). I could use some sleep assistance when on clen. This is the first I have heard about this affect with keto.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> If I go above 100 mcg, I will without fail, get calf cramps ever time I have sex.  I will try my best to ignore the cramp. Which will almost invariably make it worse. At some point I will need to remove myself or her and exclaim "that hurts". Which is great for setting and maintaining the mood. It's pretty much awesome.
> 
> how drowsy does the keto make you? Like warm milk or a cold med or a benzo or like morphine.(my tired scale). I could use some sleep assistance when on clen. This is the first I have heard about this affect with keto.



keto knocks me out bro. Harder than say a klonipin believe it or not. 1mg before bed and within 20-30 mins in out like a light.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 30, 2013)

Keto usually takes 1.5-2 hours to hit me.  The half life is very long 4-6 hours for the first pass and 21 for the second.

I would use the keto for an additional 3-5 days after the last dose of clen.  The clen can fry the adrenals and when you have adrenal fatigue, you're screwed!

Good luck.

FYI - Your success from this point forward is going to be based on your diet for the most part.  I would suggest carb cycling for the best results.


----------



## Jenie (May 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> If I go above 100 mcg, I will without fail, get calf cramps ever time I have sex.  I will try my best to ignore the cramp. Which will almost invariably make it worse. At some point I will need to remove myself or her and exclaim "that hurts". Which is great for setting and maintaining the mood. It's pretty much awesome.
> 
> how drowsy does the keto make you? Like warm milk or a cold med or a benzo or like morphine.(my tired scale). I could use some sleep assistance when on clen. This is the first I have heard about this affect with keto.



I have not used morphine before. but its like a cold med. Or even this thing called "Graval" meant for nausea (At least why I took it as a kid from time to time).
I find about 1hr after taking it I feel it. I also noticed taking it 2hrs before bed made me wake up a bit more "rested" than when I took it RIGHT before going to sleep. When I took it RIGHT before sleeping I felt a bit groggy in the AM.


----------



## Jenie (May 1, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Keto usually takes 1.5-2 hours to hit me.  The half life is very long 4-6 hours for the first pass and 21 for the second.
> 
> I would use the keto for an additional 3-5 days after the last dose of clen.  The clen can fry the adrenals and when you have adrenal fatigue, you're screwed!
> 
> ...



I overall eat medium amount of carbs and try to keep my protein up and add good fat where I can ( eg. olive oil can go on many things) and I also have a cheat day ( or two) every week. 
I will look into carb cycling more.  did quick search and seems interesting.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jenie (May 1, 2013)

Is there a good link you already know of here with more on Carb cycling?  Soo much info it seems..

Thanks


----------



## XYZ (May 1, 2013)

Jenie said:


> Is there a good link you already know of here with more on Carb cycling?  Soo much info it seems..
> 
> Thanks



I don't have a link.

I just eat carb on training days and no carbs on non-training days.  I eat zero fats and tons of veggies.  A cheat meal a week is a must.


----------



## Popeye. (May 7, 2013)

If that is you in your avy then I would say you don't got much to worry about.  but good luck on it!  
How is it going?
I used clen a LONG time ago ( years) but have not gone back to it. 
I have used T3 a few times on cycle in spring.

I am thinking of trying Some of this MT2 they sell, since I am on the boat a lot in summer. 
I hate waring clothing in the hot sun, but also do not want skin cancer one day.... stuff looks promising but there is so many stores here it is just crazy!

Have you used the MT2 geni? or the igf1? (looks nice too)
  I did not know shit about peptides till I joind the forum. one guy at the gym was telling me about them about  year ago and I started laughing at him and said stick with real steroids! I feel bad now because it seems maybe there is some worth to them, sounded like BS to me at the time though...


----------



## Jenie (May 10, 2013)

Popeye. said:


> If that is you in your avy then I would say you don't got much to worry about.  but good luck on it!
> How is it going?
> I used clen a LONG time ago ( years) but have not gone back to it.
> I have used T3 a few times on cycle in spring.
> ...




I don't really know anything about peptides. but I been reading up on MT2 a bit here, I might want to use that for a tan. But I am not sure If I want to be sticking myself with anything...
No I haven't used igf1 or any other peps.  
I did see MT2 can make you horny? Then I found a thread called ipt-141 that is supposed to be like MT2 but without the tan?  Seems like there are soo many peptides its pretty confusing.
Still learning sorry, asking wrong person here haha

anyway update:

Been 4 weeks now with this first clen run and I am impressed.
overall I have lost about 8lb and That is GREAT because I had already been trying to lose fat and did... but it seemed to slow down a couple months ago. I only wanted to lose maybe 10 more lb for spring and I am basically there!!
So I am happy.

I see some people post about much higher Clen doses but I am happy I used "low" doses because I didnt get bad side effects like i have seen some have. I did get random cramps here and there while working out or stretching but nothing extreme. 
My heart felt like it ran a bit faster then I liked while doing cardio, but the clen is a little bit stim like so.

Overall I am happy with CEM's Clen (and Keto).  ALSO since I used lower dose then others seem to ( atleast guys) I will get 2 clen cycles out of what i thought might only be enough for one! so that is a bonus.

I hope this log helps someone.
I am new to all this but I thank you all for the support and all the information in this forum!

Next I am looking into MT2, I wonder if it is worth it to pin . 
I have not pinned anything before other then from doc. 
Does it hurt a lot?
anyway I will probably make a thread for that soon.

THANKS CEM for the Clen AND Ironmag for BEING HERE FOR US NEW MEMBERS!!!
This place is just awesome!


Take care.


ps, Feel free to ask me questions on my clen cycle. but please remember I am new to this and might not be able to help out much. I will try though!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

This is great to hear!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (May 13, 2013)

nice log keep it up. you will love mt2!!!!! great stuff. just start out slow, can make you a bit dizzy the first couple days but after that its all good!!


----------



## Jenie (May 16, 2013)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> nice log keep it up. you will love mt2!!!!! great stuff. just start out slow, can make you a bit dizzy the first couple days but after that its all good!!



Dizzy? I thought it only made you a bit nauseous and possibly horny ( what I have read here anyway)
What would you say is a low dose? I am trying to gather all the info I can before I order it.

Thank you!


----------



## Jenie (Jun 24, 2013)

Jenie said:


> Dizzy? I thought it only made you a bit nauseous and possibly horny ( what I have read here anyway)
> What would you say is a low dose? I am trying to gather all the info I can before I order it.
> 
> Thank you!



I took a dose a couple days ago and I did feel a but nauseous, but not much only for about 10min too! I took only 1/4th of a mg ( 250mcg?) and plan to go up to 0.5mg 2-3X a week. I was going to do 1mg but after reading more I think I will stick to less.


----------

